# What has this world come to



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So today I decide to quickly check my Facebook after getting home late from a wedding, catching up on emails and here on TGS.

Well I usually just check status messages because well who cares what color eggs someone got in Farmville when its after 1:00am and you are pooped from dancing all night 

well I happen to see that little pink heart that means someone's relationship status changed so I thought oh let me see. 

Drum roll please.................................................................... it was my little brother's :shocked: it says "Caleb Roop is in a relationship" My heart started to pound. Tried to get him on FB chat that didnt work so I walked the few feet out of my bedroom and tapped him on the shoulder and said "um there someone I should know about?" 


Yeesh -- what happened to telling your family you care about someone enough to date them? ok maybe my family is old school but we share stuff with each other -- well usually. Its a BIG deal when someone starts dating someone. 

:sigh: I guess I am just not that important  And I LIVE with him for goodness sake. :help: 

I know it isnt like he asked her to marry him or anything, but really I just wish he would let me into his life a little more. BTW he is 18 (still a kid in my mind).


I still cant believe I had to find out through Facebook! What has this world come to


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL.... I found out my brother is in a relationship by pestering my hubby! LOL.... he talks to my bro all of the time. 
Too funny that you found out from FB though!!!!......hmmmm i wonder if my bro is on FB????? onder:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Men don't tell everything to friends and family like women do. I am sure it was quite a shock though i would have felt like someone just shot me, I know. :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stacey...I know what you mean....I have to read both my step-daughters blogs to catch my hubby up as to what is happening in their lives and family.....we found out that our 4yr old grandson was having minor surgery through his momma's blog....and then when hubby calls his daughter, she is like "Oh, did I not tell you guys?" :doh: ! 
The crazy thing is we have a great relationship with his girls, hubby talks to them a couple of times a week.....We have become such a computerized obsessed world.....everything, even our relationships have to go through a computer!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Stacey- don't feel bad . My brother (who is almost 31) is bringing his girlfriend out here from Montana to meet the rest of us (there are 8 kids in my family) AFTER 3 years! Go figure!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

What a stinker! although on the lighter side, you probably shouldn't have tried him on FB chat -- you should have texted him! :laugh:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

My "baby" brother (he's 33) lives 1.5 miles away. He TEXTED me that he was getting married! :shocked: While I was at work! I about passed out cuz he'd only been dating her 6 weeks. :doh: I refused to answer the text - I thought, "By golly, he can tell me to my face. I'm his sister, for goodness' sake!" He did <finally!> call me after a week to see if I had gotten his message. :sigh: I feel your pain.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah...well I have to say that I don't always tell my sister...lol But I still think he should have told you lol


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea, if it is new that may be why he did not say anything. Us guys don't like to say much till it is important enough to go there so if it falls through the cracks no one knows any different. One reason why no one finds out about kids and so on till they hit the ground here. I try to may a thing of it but guys are like that. We just soon wait till it is a big deal before making a thing out of it is all. It also helps when you have folks, not that you are one, that like to give the lectures and the told you so's later on should things not work out. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FaceBook ...HeHe...I guess he was to embarrassed to tell you.... he didn't want to hear....sitting in a tree...K ---I--- S--- S--- I N G ...first comes love... then comes marriage.... well you know the rest....HeHe... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well our other brother was very open about his upcoming relationship with a girl we didnt even know. it was common knowledge.

Just found out some more details and he a bit lied to me I guess.

Anyway Im just praying for him to make the right decisions despite the fact that right now he is turning his back on God. I know he is God's child, so nomatter what God loves him WAY more then I do. And really I cant be mad at him and I am not. He is struggling but in the end I know that love always wins out. It did in my life and I know that it will in his. Poor kid I just dont want to see him hurt anymore then he already has been.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am with you Stacey....God looks out for us and our loved ones.... pray.. and things will be OK... ray: :hug:


----------

